# Two measureable snowfalls already in Chicagoland



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

This led me to do the winter tire swap today. The Gen1 16" alloys (WR7?) from a yard were $70/each with TPMS sensors, about the same price as a set of steelies without the sensors. The Dunlop Winter Sports 205/55-16's carried over from my 2008 Astra trade-in (which had summer tires back in June). 

The mounting, balancing and install for all four was $55 all-in from my neighborhood Firestone company store. When the weather improves, I'll check and see how much error there will be in the speedo from the factory 18" alloys.

Just because its winter doesn't mean our cars have to look bad. This tire and wheel combo fills the wheel wells pretty well, IMHO.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Full disclosure: the TPMS sensors in the Gen1 wheels don't work in our Gen2 cars, so I dropped another $50 to dismount and remount the wheels. Here the sensor package I bought for $57, which was preprogrammed for 2016-18 GM products. https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07QSH5T2Z/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_GdF0DbGJCCFC7


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I think they changed from 315mhz to 433mhz in 2016.
The parts book shows both for 2gen 2016 but only 433mhz in 2017.
My May 2016 car has 433mhz.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Yeah, the ones I bought from Amazon were 433 Mhz. Still a better deal (and look) than steelies, IMHO.


----------

